# The look of love



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

What the world needs now, is love, sweet love. That's the only thing that there's just too little of! Let's all do our part and post pictures here that show love.

I'll start things off with this one -







             Okay, it's your turn now to _show some love_!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 24, 2021)

Is that what you mean ?


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Granddaughter and great!
May be confusing, so I'll label it again. My granddaughter and my great-granddaughter!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

An Inuit man warms up his wife’s feet in Greenland, 1890's. (photo by Robert E. Peary)


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)




----------

